# Lovely Professional University: Worth joining or completely crap?



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,
I've got a call from LPU today saying that I can get BTech wit CS.
I got a big "NOT" in JEE-09 result, not expecting something good in AIEEE & UPTU too (over 1L--yea! am a PCM idiot)

So, if I don't get lucky in AIEEE & UPTU:

1) is LPU worth going?

2) is a fee of Rs64K+hostel per semester reasonable?

3) is the placement any good?

website: lpu.in

Its would be my last option. Please put up ur suggestions...thx a lot

PS: i knw abt lovely sweets, so don't talk abt it


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 30, 2009)

bump...any idea ppl?


----------



## Ecko (May 31, 2009)

Dude dont even bother to go there
It sucks big time.....!!!


----------



## Ecko (May 31, 2009)

Are u that dmba$$ to get admission in such a ____ univ
Placement sucks
They dont even get students 4 enrollment


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 31, 2009)

thx Ecko...already had loads of horrible reviews abt them..just wanted something frm u guys...lol..am off frm thm now


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

B4 taking admission in any college, check if its AICTE approved.
And try to get info about it as much as u can.
Don't worry, sab thik ho jayega.


----------



## threeonethree (May 31, 2009)

Lovely Professional University review

1) Faculty: The faculty compromises mostly of undergraduates(Btech) and there are very few professors. Some of the faculty is helping but many of them will mark you absent for "indiscipline".But none of the faculty is brilliant. Very few actually know what they are teaching.

2) Library: The library is comparable to most school libraries in foreign countries but leaving that aside it still sucks by indian standards. Most of the times you wont find the book you want because it is taken by some other student. The university has 25000+ students and the library is very cramped. There are very few books which are outside of  syllabus. Its definately not a good place to sit and have a good informative read.I dont even want to mention the magazine subscriptions.

They have around 100 computers with internet connection which is fast enough for regular browsing but beware these computers run on 400 mhz AMD processor(under kill even by browsing standards) and 512 MB RAM to save power. And you will never find a computer thats not occupied.

3) Hostel: They are increasing hostel charges after this sem. they charge around 50000 rupees for a 4 seater and 60k for 2 seaters(approx) . The rooms are fine. not cramped but also not very spacious. They have coolers and hot water geysers which do work. Cleaners come to clean the rooms couple of times a week. They have wifi in hostel and the speeds range around 256kbps to 8 mbps (no kidding) depending how close to the access point you are. In some rooms you will get downloading speeds of around 250 KBPS to 1 MBPS . The average is around 30 kBPS atleast. But in some rooms you wont be even able to connect. But the wifi is not reliable and goes down just when you need it.

Food is not bad if you are a holocaust victim or are hungry for centuries. On occasions you may have to push and steal just to get a roti. Some days they just hold the roti high up in the air and the one who jumps up highest gets the roti. You  will probably have to wait 20 minutes to get a spoon to eat in this damn place.

Your other options to eat are very limited. Non veg is not allowed inside the campus. The kiosks near to the hostel sell 2 paranthas for 20 rupees and they are as thin as roomali roties . The campus cafe is quarter to decent and mostly overcrowded. your other option is to eat at chicken dhaba outside the campus but i wont review it. Its your average national highway dhaba but way way more overcrowded . (30 mins to 1 hour to get your butter chicken + 10 mins for each roti at peak hours) . you may also travel 5 kms + to jalandhar or Lucky dhaba.

4)University rules : No smoking , No drinking , No drugs, No multimedia mobile phones. (This may be fine for some parents but i think its completely childish). There are however many many "ways" by which you can get your daily dose of  himachali marijuana or beer).

75 % attendence is compulsary or you WILL be detained for the semester. If you fall ill give them the medical report but there are still 70% chances that you will get detained.

5-8 assignments + 1 term paper per subject(may or may not be fine according to your viewpoint).

I am too tired to write more rules now but feel free to ask

5) placement? If you are an average student forget it. Get your dad to open a business for you or go for higher studies. Good students can do great things without even going to college.

About the students: Most of them are dumb****s who cudnt pass an enterence test and cant write a half decent review(like me).


first impression:
nice buildings nice girls yaay im in heaven!

after some days when the sem starts and you get notice the population around you and have to wait in lines to get a spoon then you will know the first impression was a satan's way of luring you into hell.

Verdict: join this university if you dont get admission any other place and your dad has lots of money but not enough to pay donation to better colleges. If you like lots of girls and dont mind the over populated places then this is the place to be.in 

will let you know more or start a new thread if people are interested.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

^are you by any chance in that college?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 31, 2009)

@threeonthree: awesome review man...lol...in simple words, its S-H-I-T..

some saying its fake...woah!! it says on their site thats its AICTE but don't knw if its correct...

ma AIEEE score sux  n 2 hr for uptu n i'll knw ma worth...


----------



## appserver (Jun 10, 2009)

The word "Lovely" followed by "Professional" cracked me, sorry guys!



Food is not bad if you are a holocaust victim or are hungry for centuries. On occasions you may have to push and steal just to get a roti. *Some days they just hold the roti high up in the air and the one who jumps up highest gets the roti*. You will probably have to wait 20 minutes to get a spoon to eat in this damn place.


awesome review dude! LOL!


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 11, 2009)

this university was originated through LOVELY SWEETS and then to LOVELY PROFFESIONAL UNIVERSITY .You should not go there at all. If I am joking then take MAIL TODAY issue of June 10 2009 and find out


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2009)

lovely prof university... wtf is that name?lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it a boys' college or girls' college?


----------



## utsav (Jun 11, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Is it a boys' college or girls' college?



co-ed


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

well.......if u get a personal call from a clg that u can avail admission, even if u didnt scored well in AIEEE......above 2 lakh rank.......
then it simply means.........they r making u fool nd filling their seats so that their business dont get in loss... it can be compared to getting a  call from a credit card company !!

and abt fees......the fees in all private clgs in north india is almost same......!!!
Its better to give a one tym donation.......(if u r capable of nd dont want to waste a year) then getting non-donation seat in such crap clgs........!!!

Btw, bst of luck for all aspirants !!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 12, 2009)

Manager : Hi Welcome for the interview, so from which university you finish you graduation
Dude : Sir Lovely University
Manager : Ahmm I understand son, its been a lovely university to you, but whats its name ?
Dude walks away in the oblivion of disgrace 

I mean really out of all the names in the world, they have to name it LOVELY


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 12, 2009)

dd_wingrider said:


> Manager : Hi Welcome for the interview, so from which university you finish you graduation
> Dude : Sir Lovely University
> Manager : Ahmm I understand son, its been a lovely university to you, but whats its name ?
> Dude walks away in the oblivion of disgrace
> ...



LOLCOPTERLMFAO!!!! **** lovely


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 20, 2009)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> 2) is a fee of Rs64K+hostel per semester reasonable?



 I don't know about other things but that's way too much!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> It's not much compared to Other Institutes like Amity and AIT



But it's too much for the college which he is wishing to join!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> But it's too much for the college which he is wishing to join!



Ya that's right
64K is too much for LPU (LOLing People's Union)


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

while i agree LPU = CRAP
i read an article in HT about 2 weeks back which said that LPU had hired 17 IITD Btechs for various positions in their institute this year.

Some food for thought.


----------



## utsav (Jun 25, 2009)

If LPU is so crap then who the hell gave it A++ rating?


----------



## girish.g (Jun 25, 2009)

who gave it A++ rating??


----------



## utsav (Jun 25, 2009)

girish.g said:


> who gave it A++ rating??



Havnt u seen the tv ads of LPU in which they boldly say A++ rated university


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

the A stands for @sshole


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> If LPU is so crap then who the hell gave it A++ rating?



dunno


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 26, 2009)

May be some private company rates it.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2009)

My friend studies there. If you have queries feel free to ask me. All i know, the campus is bloody huge, the chicks are hot,lots of exchange students in campus, those guys are insanely strict(heard they expelled a guy for using a multimedia phone or something),food is pathetic(only veg but you can have food at a court outside).


----------



## girish.g (Jun 26, 2009)

utsav said:


> Havnt u seen the tv ads of LPU in which they boldly say A++ rated university


do you really think that's true??VIT, Amity university and SRM university all claim that they are the no. 1 Private institute in india


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2009)

girish.g said:


> do you really think that's true??VIT, Amity university and SRM university all claim that they are the no. 1 Private institute in india



Actually I was taking abt A++ accreditation and not rank. Vit states that its no 1 in india, Amity states in the fine prints that no 1 uni in north india. Dunno abt srm what they say.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

utsav said:


> Actually I was taking abt A++ accreditation and not rank. Vit states that its no 1 in india, Amity states in the fine prints that no 1 uni in north india. Dunno abt srm what they say.





			
				LPU said:
			
		

> Ranks High
> 
> Ranked A++2 University in Overall Evaluation in India by Financial Express(Indian Express Group) more...!
> Ranked A++3  by Business India  more...!
> ...



For actual info see *www.lpu.co.in/why_lpu.php


----------



## utsav (Jun 27, 2009)

^^lmao


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 27, 2009)

this university is a complete crap but still it is in affiliation with AIEEE . See the link below carefully 

*www.ccb.nic.in/ccb2009/List_of_PIs_and_their_Fee.pdf


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

way2jatin said:


> this university is a complete crap but still it is in affiliation with AIEEE . See the link below carefully
> 
> *www.ccb.nic.in/ccb2009/List_of_PIs_and_their_Fee.pdf



In affiliation with AIEEE means that it takes students through the AIEEE exam.
AIEEE is no board, the university is recoganized by UGC.


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2009)

the campus looks lovely though, if you drop out of college you could always go to tending the fields nearby........


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2009)

i meant the fields visible in the photograph of the campus in this link:*www.lpu.co.in/why_lpu.php


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 30, 2009)

Though off topic but claims made by these guys are somewhat hard to digest. A good institute never brags about itself...

*careers360.in/lead-story/iipm---best-only-in-claims.html - IIPM

P.S. I must admit I have seen some hot chicks in their Bangalore campus...


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Though off topic but claims made by these guys are somewhat hard to digest. A good institute never brags about itself...
> 
> *careers360.in/lead-story/iipm---best-only-in-claims.html - IIPM
> 
> P.S. I must admit I have seen some hot chicks in their Bangalore campus...


+google
a clear indication of the quality of the college is the quality of the students....
so aieee cutoffs for a college are a clear giveaway.......


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 for your siggie .


----------



## Ecko (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 for siggy   
BTW wat i had frm nwz is dat lovely sweets is improving ll i meant lovely university
200 IItians taken as faculty
BTW atleast for next 3-4 years dont even bother to touch this university
PPl can check Youtube for a newz info in which a parent said dat his ward was being taught in an under-construction building <-------- ROFL


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 30, 2009)

My sister has completed M.Sc. in Biotechnology from Lovely University this year only. According to her, there isn't a single problem in Lovely University except fee structure, esp. hostel fee.
Professors are really good and helping. No internet or any other problems as mentioned by other members. She is doing training at Chandigarh now ( can't disclose exact location ) and scientists of her training facility admire LPU. 

If one is not serious for his/her carrier and looking for fun only ( multimedia phones, lenient or close to zero discipline ) then LPU is not for him/her. Its strict in discipline and force students to do hard work.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

confused said:


> i meant the fields visible in the photograph of the campus in this link:*www.lpu.co.in/why_lpu.php



nice view


----------



## NauticA (Jun 30, 2009)

they are f***ing stRict in there..
BTW if u are a junkie and want to end up with nothing after 4 years that's the place for you..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

NauticA said:


> they are f***ing stRict in there..
> BTW if u are a junkie and want to end up with nothing after 4 years that's the place for you..



good place for Disc Junkie and Cyber Junkie then, i suppose?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> good place for Disc Junkie and Cyber Junkie then, i suppose?


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

NauticA said:


> they are f***ing stRict in there..
> BTW if u are a junkie and want to end up with nothing after 4 years that's the place for you..


just want to make a point here:
if one wants to become a junkie, it can happen in any college. it depends on one's self control 80% and luck 20 % (luck as in what kind of friend circle u get).

i know first hand that u can knock yourself out for 6 bucks in the actual no.1 pvt university. whether u do it or not depends on how much self control u have.

my 2 cents.


----------



## utsav (Jul 1, 2009)

ghost at rest said:


> If one is not serious for his/her carrier and looking for fun only ( multimedia phones, lenient or close to zero discipline ) then LPU is not for him/her. Its strict in discipline and force students to do hard work.



do u think that multimedia phones are for fun??  then you need to get a life dude , one may need a multimedia phone to access internet on the go , listen to some music for relaxing , and if a college expels a student just for using a multimedia phone then i will say that the management of that college is sick


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 2, 2009)

Btw, when did Lovely university establish? 


P.S- what a funny name for a university lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

What Utsav said is right, Multimedia phones are not for fun any more.They are necessary now. One can browse internet, record the lectures, when he think that he has studied too much he can have some relief... PWNT those colleges that don't allow multimedia phones.
(PWNT)*2 my college, they don't allow cellphones at all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it really THAT bad ? I mean, I never selected ANY non NIT/BIT/IIIT or non CSE/IT option in AIEEE online councelling and ended up with having to retain my amrita university bangalore admission (For B.Tech Computer Science Engineering).

Was it not worth applying to it ?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 2, 2009)

oh gr8...i was away n u ppl r having some serious fun here


----------



## threeonethree (Jul 9, 2009)

If standard of the students and faculty = standard of the university then check the standard of LPU on *forum.lpu.in/  ..

Most of the posts on there suggest that the university is made up of retards.

These people think they are so cool 'cus dey typ lyk dis.'


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

BTW, I got admitted to B.Tech CSE in Amrita University Bangalore.
Awesome university for academics, poor for campus fun.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, I got admitted to B.Tech CSE in Amrita University Bangalore.
> Awesome university for academics, poor for campus fun.



Amrita is good..........
Last week i saw an article on it.
Its seeded 57th


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Amrita is good..........
> Last week i saw an article on it.
> Its seeded 57th


Amrita Ettimadi is the one which is good.
The only thing which is good in Amrita Bangalore is CSE due to the CISCO certification program which I'm joining.

Campus Ain't that great with an international grade swimming pool like in ettimadi or their awesome facilities.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Amrita Ettimadi is the one which is good.
> The only thing which is good in Amrita Bangalore is CSE due to the CISCO certification program which I'm joining.
> 
> Campus Ain't that great with an international grade swimming pool like in ettimadi or their awesome facilities.



There are two Amritas????
Thanks for telling me this bit of info.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

Aspire said:


> There are two Amritas????
> Thanks for telling me this bit of info.


3.
Amrita Ettimadi (Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu).
Amrita Kasavanahalli (Bangalore, Karnataka).
Amrita Amritapuri (Kollam?, Kerala).

Bangalore amrita is very close to Electronics City (AKA Sillicon Valley of India) and is like surrounded in 6km radius by Blue Chip and IT companies so everyone dies to do CSE and ECE here while a TINY amount go for the rest of the branches.


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 9, 2009)

Tv ads also says that it has world class infrastructure and international education
But I guess that IITs and NITs dont have these(hahaha)


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Mar 26, 2010)

Dude, from my experience, all the advertisements that the private universities n all make are not that true. 
The BEST private University in India is BITS. Its the second best next to IITs.
Then comes few NITs(S,W,T),IT-BHU,IIIT, DCE n NSIT and the rest follow up. 
However, if at all you have no other option You'd be better off paying for a seat at VIT or Amity.
Anyways my best wishes to you.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi..sorry for bumping an old thread but i did not wanted to start a new thread...actually my aiee rank is 1,90,000...I dont seem to have any other option...I lovely a good institute to study? Or is there any other institute which i can consider...I cant pay donations...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2010)

LPU is an option if you want to really screw up your college life by delving into stupid disciplinary procedures. They have some really pathetic guidelines.Also, the hostel serves veg. 
As for studies, i suggest you look at a few other colleges like Amity or colleges under PTU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2010)

sushantvirdi said:


> Hi..sorry for bumping an old thread but i did not wanted to start a new thread...actually my aiee rank is 1,90,000...I dont seem to have any other option...I lovely a good institute to study? Or is there any other institute which i can consider...I cant pay donations...



You still want to join in LPU after reading this whole thread. LOL,..


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 23, 2010)

Then pls suggest some good colleges in Punjab oe delhi...I have heard that even amity sucks in placements


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2010)

^^
Who told you Amity sucks? I didn't know much about Delhi but you can look for some others suggestion, who is from Delhi. Wait till someone reply for this.


----------



## bluetooth (Jun 23, 2010)

see dude..try amity..if u have 65% in PCM in +2..& 70% in 10th..fees of both the universities are same..28 June is the last date.
Go to Amity - Leading best top ranked institutes, colleges and schools in India


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

Amity is not AICTE approved AFAIK and that can be a problem.


----------



## metalfan (Jun 24, 2010)

Yaar if I would  have seen this early would have suggested u Haryana  counselling U can get a decent college wid ur rank but counselling reg. date is over so no use ..........Besides u can still get colleges like lingaya ,dronacharaya etc but u hav to reach them in person and talk to them (I dont know donation or what but if its don. then also itll be less considering LPU) also There is a new college called satya in haryana it is new dats y it is asking for  board %age and AIEEE rank combined if ur %age is above 70 theyll giv u adm. wid scholarship(YEAh really) Besides did U go for Educ. Expo in ur city 
Again Amity is not that bad if u get it thru IP othrwise for 2 lac+ fees its not that great Placements are nice,Campus is gud and industry interaction is gud And yeah its not recg. by AICTE .......
Sources-3 ex stu. of Amity one in cushman and wakefield  ,other in TCL and then Cisco  ,and the third one i dont know...
if u want contact info of satya I can PM u ....LPU is not gud yaar better drop or join any newly opened college and be in top 10 in ur college ull surely get wonders out of it ............Again dont go for LPU , have a friend in EEE and everything is not good wid him ...


----------



## yuvrajbabrah (Jun 27, 2010)

ok.. 98% percent of all of you have not even visited the campus and are just going by its name. I also agree that Lovely is such an unprofessional name but the fact is that their university will always be called Lovely Professional University...

Whatever they have shown on TV commercial is 100% true.. and all the rankings are also true.. Regarding the AICTE approval.. check their site. you can see LPU in their list.... 

Regarding placements... those guys over here who are just enjoying making fun of LPU... i would like to tell you ,that students come out of LPU with a huge package of upto 22Lakhs in MNC;s like Dell, HCL, IBM, American Bank,etc... No institute guarantee's 100% placement,, even IIT;s cant guarantee... 

The Infrastructure, facilities, are all world class. even better than Thapar University. Regarding the fact that LPU recruits fresh graduates from IIT's i want to make it clear that those fresh graduates do not teach the students.. the highly qualified and professional teachers teach the student... Their is one thing called Training.. The fresh graduates undergo extensive training... they are just juniors managing note and stuffs like that for their seniors.. moreover when admissions are going on the junior teachers are absorbed in the admission cell.... So, teaching is not an issues over there...

Amity also follows on the same principle.. It also has payed fees & provides scholarships on the basis of your +2, or other qualifying exams... Yes, I will say that after Amity, LPU indeed has the best of all facilities... 

You can check out newspaper for the placement information.. 
Punjabi University (Patiala-PTU) is the one of the best university in Punjab. But its placements sucks.. You can check out their website.. The max payout is 3.25 Lakhs... 

Think about it... Dont go by name... Now if we start talking about some international college say Buffalo State College,, then nobody will make fun of it... why ??/ Its in New York.. we can't make fun of it??? 

LPU has a good reputation.. No doubt hostel and tution fees is high.. Its your mistake that you didnt perform well in your exams.. You can get very good scholarships over here.... Regarding hostel, the rooms over there are huge.. with attached bathrooms, and lifts.. One more thing, LPU is a paperless university.. The Wifi is by Cisco Technologies... International Twining Programme is also available.. INternational students come here for studies and are really impressed..... Student who are enrolled for MBA- International they are taken for one month trip to USA/UK/Singapore... There are lot of opportunities for one in LPU.. 

And one thing more. one guy here has written that in mess, rotis are raised high up in air and the one who catches gets it.. Forget it.. Such things never happen over here... I think he was/is treated like this.. More than half people over here are taking out their own frustation for the fact that they didnt enjoy their college life....... I am sorry for them....

Agar lafandar bazee karnee hai to tum log 1 hafta bhee nahe tike sakte yahan.. 
Bakee tumhare marzee////


----------



## Ecko (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Agar Itna hi padha tha to MIT mein jata na ?
yahan admission jaroori lena tha

Punjabi university has got much better placements compared 2 lovely....U can come and check anytime
Trip le jayega UK USA to kya college acha ho gaya
infrastructure ..facilities to seniors se puch jo semi-built buildings mein study karte the


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

22lacks package? that to a B.Tech engineer?!!! are you nuts? No company in world pays that much to a B.Tech engineer....

Only MBAs can get such huge salary then again if you were talking about MBAs, sorry for the rant...


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 28, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> lovely prof university... wtf is that name?lol


hahahahah


----------



## yuvrajbabrah (Jul 5, 2010)

@Ecko 
I stay close to punjabi university... hardly a minutes way from my house..... yes it doen't has good placements as of now... you can check their website... no issues... Wipro took only 1 student..... here is the link Max. package in B.Tech is 3.25 lacks.... 

New Page 1

@rhitwick
Regarding the pay package some students have got at LPU, i am not kidding, dude... students do get this much huge pay package... do little research..Good students get good packages, If you have a rating of 9 or 9.5 companies will automatically comet o you with handsome packages....... i am not saying that this much package can only be obtained in LPU, various colleges and universities around India give this much good packages to students.......you can always check the details of their placements in the newspaper..... 
If reputed institutions can give a stipend of 65,000/- to M.Tech students, then this much pay package to student is possible.... 

Semi- built buildings?? i don't know what you are talking about.... I have seen students studying in well-equipped classes.... Go their, take a live demo.. and then reframe your comment.......


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 6, 2010)

According to LPU's TV ad :

1. Ranked high (How much????)
2. 25000+ students (every year)
3. 5000 recruitments so far (so far i.e. summing up all recruitments of all years the univ. was in existence)

Compare the no. of students admitted every year to total no. of selections.

This univ. is not in the top 100 colleges of India. How ranked high ????


----------



## way2jatin (Jul 29, 2010)

who gave it aicte approved


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

threeonethree said:


> Lovely Professional University review
> 
> 
> Food is not bad if you are a holocaust victim or are hungry for centuries. On occasions you may have to push and steal just to get a roti. Some days they just hold the roti high up in the air and the one who jumps up highest gets the roti. You  will probably have to wait 20 minutes to get a spoon to eat in this damn place.



HAHAHAHAHAHA...BEST DESCRIPTION EVER...sounds like a POW camp during the hitler era...


----------



## kai0 (Sep 7, 2010)

to understand that lovely is useless one needs cerebrum and few other missing brain parts.lol


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 9, 2010)

kai0 said:


> to understand that lovely is useless one needs cerebrum and few other missing brain parts.lol



hahaha

a good joke


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Amity is not AICTE approved AFAIK and that can be a problem.



WOW!!!Didn't know tht!!I was abt to suggest one of my cousin tht univ!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 30, 2010)

^^

You saved his life. Ask him to give us all a treat by throwing in a big party.....  

Literally, you saved his life....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

..
Damn all these universities with their ads!!:Cangry:..They can make everything abt 'em so genuine!!
Wat abt Symbiosis?Is it AICTE approved?I was thinkin of doin MBA over there!!


----------



## salvachn (Oct 31, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> According to LPU's TV ad :
> 
> 1. Ranked high (How much????)
> 2. 25000+ students (every year)
> ...



Ranked High => 1000+ ranks. They think rank == marks. Can't believe they have 25000 students. Maybe the past students also linger on, as professors and lecturers.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 31, 2010)

Avoid LPU (lovely ponytail university) and such ponytail colleges. They were/are inspired by true ponytail guru from IIPM (Indian institute of ponytail management) who said this to sachin:
*img838.imageshack.us/img838/7656/showimagenpadvhover.jpg


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 1, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid LPU (lovely ponytail university) and such ponytail colleges. They were/are inspired by true ponytail guru from IIPM (Indian institute of ponytail management) who said this to sachin:
> *img838.imageshack.us/img838/7656/showimagenpadvhover.jpg




hahaha 
Mr chaudhri is supporting LPU(lovely ponytail university) and encouraging students to join LPU and the do MBA from IIPM(Indian institute of ponytail management) then grow a good ponytail for their future


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid LPU (lovely ponytail university) and such ponytail colleges. They were/are inspired by true ponytail guru from IIPM (Indian institute of ponytail management) who said this to sachin:
> *img838.imageshack.us/img838/7656/showimagenpadvhover.jpg



nice pic buddy!!:rofl


----------



## syed2011 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its not that much familiar.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

CRAP


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2010)

^^spamming !


----------



## ubed (Jun 28, 2011)

yuvrajbabrah said:


> ok.. 98% percent of all of you have not even visited the campus and are just going by its name. I also agree that Lovely is such an unprofessional name but the fact is that their university will always be called Lovely Professional University...
> 
> Whatever they have shown on TV commercial is 100% true.. and all the rankings are also true.. Regarding the AICTE approval.. check their site. you can see LPU in their list....
> 
> ...






Great review man!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^
> Who told you Amity sucks? I didn't know much about Delhi but you can look for some others suggestion, who is from Delhi. Wait till someone reply for this.



Amity is doing well, they are having good placements. Their awareness spreading is doing great, thanks to their heavy advertising.

They are gonna do great in the coming years.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 13, 2012)

After Reading about LPU I have to say Amity is way better...On the whole Amity is what you can call an Awesome college for fun..Some of the teachers are very good and actually try to teach with innovative methods..but some of them are just Amity Passouts..

The college is pretty strict, like 75% attendance..I was debarred in 2 subjects because i had 72% :X...and some of the teachers are very biased towards *some* students..
E.g : In our term paper evaluation..A friend and me were in the same group..she didn't have a project so she copied mine..and she was mum throughout the interview..and I answered all the questions(They were general questions) and I got 70/100 while she got 85/100..Her Project report was in a File folder while I mine was in a Hard-Bind(the only accepted standard for a term report)...

The cafetaria is OK but they sometimes DO serve awesome food..apart from that Noida campus has Subway, Dominos,etc and the LKO campus has CCD, Pizza Place with a McDonalds opening soon(though I don't see it happening anytime soon)..

1 thing Amity and LPU have in common are the pretty girls(stands for Noida Campus only)...

The best thing about being in Amity is the placements(for most that is)..If you are opting for Amity Noida then be assured you will get placed even if you have a 5 something CGPA..as for LKO campus already 1500/2500 students in B.Tech have been placed, the rest mostly consists of people who don't know what they are doing and also some like me with a CGPA of 5 somethings(Damn u CS, COD4 :X)..
1 student from Amity Noida landed a job in "Work Application" for $60,000 PA
Note : This is the case for popular courses like IT, CS, BT, MBA etc..

I personally don't like the course structure they have in our college and the lack of Practical Implementation but it's with most of the Indian colleges...


----------



## digjam (Jan 20, 2012)

utsav said:


> If LPU is so crap then who the hell gave it A++ rating?



AICPL - All India Council for Professional Lovelies


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2012)

If you guys need to ask any thing about LPU then you can ask me.
I am doing B.Tech(hons) in CSE from there.And its my last year.
Quite happy that finally I will be leaving this University soon


----------



## abhinavn94 (May 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you guys need to ask any thing about LPU then you can ask me.
> I am doing B.Tech(hons) in CSE from there.And its my last year.
> Quite happy that finally I will be leaving this University soon



I have just completed my 12th and secured 92%.Iam not expecting good rank in AIEEE or CET,so Iam planning to join in LPU.Is it worth joining worth there??how about placements and faculty in lpu.Please tell me soon


----------



## abhinavn94 (May 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you guys need to ask any thing about LPU then you can ask me.
> I am doing B.Tech(hons) in CSE from there.And its my last year.
> Quite happy that finally I will be leaving this University soon



hahaha


----------



## abhinavn94 (May 28, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> After Reading about LPU I have to say Amity is way better...On the whole Amity is what you can call an Awesome college for fun..Some of the teachers are very good and actually try to teach with innovative methods..but some of them are just Amity Passouts..
> 
> The college is pretty strict, like 75% attendance..I was debarred in 2 subjects because i had 72% :X...and some of the teachers are very biased towards *some* students..
> E.g : In our term paper evaluation..A friend and me were in the same group..she didn't have a project so she copied mine..and she was mum throughout the interview..and I answered all the questions(They were general questions) and I got 70/100 while she got 85/100..Her Project report was in a File folder while I mine was in a Hard-Bind(the only accepted standard for a term report)...
> ...



What is the fee in amity.I heard its 54000 per semister(b.tech) OMG is it true


----------



## ayush000 (Jun 1, 2012)

this is wat i got when i ws searching for "lovely professional university forum"
Lovely Professional University
other option wud be jaypee solan


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2012)

wat about GITM GURGAON , its affiliated to mdu rohtak  ???


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

one of my friend passed out from amity two years ago .He said most of the students got a package of 3 lakh and below. accenture was the major recruiter .

So placement wise amity is not that good .


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Amity may advertise well, may hire pretty bimbos on their PR front but then from what I know, Amity students are filthy, spoilt, plain dumb (that may not be applicable to all!). Some of them were selected for summer training and dissertation programmes in my company and god they looked like messiahs of dumbos of the world. Java was 'some neanderthalic' thing to them! C++ was 'c with increment operator' and above all a girl amongst them called me to teach me how to change the screensaver...from left hand! 

Their presentation skills as good as Mike tyson in chess. Blabbers, stammers and skipping questions was like second nature to them. I have seen many brilliant students from low grade sarkari colleges blowing us away with their intellect but here Amity takes the cakes. 

I mean no offence to anyone and may be unlucky enough to witness the spoilt side of Amity and not the greener side. 

Plane


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 21, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Amity may advertise well, may hire pretty bimbos on their PR front but then from what I know, Amity students are filthy, spoilt, plain dumb (that may not be applicable to all!). Some of them were selected for summer training and dissertation programmes in my company and god they looked like messiahs of dumbos of the world. Java was 'some neanderthalic' thing to them! C++ was 'c with increment operator' and above all a girl amongst them called me to teach me how to change the screensaver...from left hand!
> 
> Their presentation skills as good as Mike tyson in chess. Blabbers, stammers and skipping questions was like second nature to them. I have seen many brilliant students from *low grade sarkari colleges* blowing us away with their intellect but here Amity takes the cakes.
> 
> ...


Hey what's a low grade sarkari college.... i mean all i have heard that any sarkari(govt) college is better than private ones like absolutely any NIT


----------



## shashankm (Jul 21, 2012)

rohitshubham said:


> Hey what's a low grade sarkari college.... i mean all i have heard that any sarkari(govt) college is better than private ones like absolutely any NIT


Those colleges from interiors of remote places, villages running under shabby places and conditions. Yeah urban govt. colleges are better in terms of placements etc  but these remote places hardly get any footfalls compared to them so the word 'low grade' !


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

ayush000 said:


> this is wat i got when i ws searching for "lovely professional university forum"
> Lovely Professional University
> other option wud be jaypee solan


LOL, they sound like trapped indian workers in abroad.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

ayush000 said:


> this is wat i got when i ws searching for "lovely professional university forum"
> Lovely Professional University
> other option wud be jaypee solan



This post is a year old.
This is not the case anymore and I have never heard anything like that in my 4years of time spend there.



abhinavn94 said:


> What is the fee in amity.I heard its 54000 per semister(b.tech) OMG is it true



I guess Amity fees per sem is above 1lac


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

There's a girl in my office from this college (or university, as fags like to call it). She denies everything you guys say about the college, especially the food. On the contrary, she praises it. What do you guys say? Partiality?


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ The more a person defends their college, the more cr@p it usually is.

I always foulmouth my college, but it did give me fair education plus two jobs out of the door.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 23, 2012)

> do you really think that's true??VIT, Amity university and SRM university all claim that they are the no. 1 Private institute in india



outlook magazine is main culprit behind this ...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ The more a person defends their college, the more cr@p it usually is.
> 
> I always foulmouth my college, but it did give me fair education plus two jobs out of the door.



Could be because they have a wrong perception of the college. Do you think there is a partial/biased treatment towards guys/girls?


----------



## Jerin (Jul 25, 2012)

They are running ads on all papers and channels. They are giving some scholarships (as per their ads) . I think its the same old business minded institute. 

But if you have no other option maybe this could be an option. One thing... If you are good then you are good be it wherever you go. It doesn't matter. Not everyone of us can study at IITs.  

If you are good enough for IITs then you get it ,otherwise you get colleges like LPU. But all private ones will be behind one thing in common ... Money Money and Money.


----------



## khansalman (Jan 14, 2013)

hello every1..... I m student f LPU, i neither favor nor oppose LPU, i ll only tell u truth. I got admission last year for some engineering course but tdy i realise dat it was worst decision in ma lyf. lPU indeed has tall buildings , good infrastructure and IIT level syllabus but alas a poor faculty without which high tech buildings n syllabus are useless.  we had a teacher who is passout from NIT allahabad but  he is absolutely zero, he taught us nothing, he doesnt hav basic knowledge regarding d subject, he was teaching us. Everytym i approached to him with a problem but everytym i was dissapointed by his saying ''no no u do urself only, it is not ma headache''. Another teacher passout from IIIT ALLAHABAD, in his first intro, he said '' i cant teach u, u hav to study urself only, i dont lyk teaching'' n same happened. By God he has taught us nothing through out the semester. I wonder hw they qualified mtech from prestigious institutes like IIIT n NITs. In short i m looking to leave MR LOVELY in june. One more thing, totally unfair evaluation here. I was deducted 25 marks in a subject for no reason. I m totally dissatisfied wd dis university.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 20, 2013)

dd_wingrider said:


> I mean really out of all the names in the world, they have to name it *LOVELY*



What kind of name is TATA?


----------



## BombayBoy (Jul 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What kind of name is TATA?



It's a billion dollar brand and enjoys a good reputation in India and certain overseas markets.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 20, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> It's a billion dollar brand and enjoys a good reputation in India and certain overseas markets.



Like that's breaking news . My point was , I don't think TATA is a good name but since it has been embedded so much in our lives today that we hardly care. Same goes with Lovely, the name won't sound odd if you ask the state population because they have been experiencing Lovely Sweets since decades. It's outsiders like me who find it amusing & stupid.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 20, 2013)

@theterminator : were you trying to compare between "Lovely" and "TATA" ??


----------



## theterminator (Jul 20, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> :
> @theterminator :* were you trying to compare between "Lovely" and "TATA" *??



Yes. Not Lovely Professional University & Tata Group.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 20, 2013)

@terminator, people find the name funny because it has got special meaning "lovely". not because its unusual unlike tata


----------



## theterminator (Jul 22, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> @terminator, people find the name funny because it has got special meaning "lovely". not because its unusual unlike tata



Mocking LPU for its name is just a tool to criticize it which I frankly don't find intimidating. When we were fresh students, we would mock it everyday but as time progressed, the word 'Lovely' stopped bothering us completely. 
There are funny names of universities all over the world:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11431&stc=1



> Lund University seeks to be a world-class university that works to  understand, explain and improve our world and the human condition. The  University is ranked as one of the top 100 in the world. We tackle  complex problems and global challenges and work to ensure that knowledge  and innovations benefit society. We provide education and research in  engineering, science, law, social sciences, economics and management,  medicine, humanities, theology, fine art, music and drama.
> 
> Our 47 000 students and 7 200 employees are based at our campuses in  Lund, Malmö and Helsingborg. The University has a turnover of around EUR  750 million, of which two thirds is in research and one third in  education.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^i don't see any wrong in that name as far as it's not in India. And still people laugh in India at that name , but does that stop them from being better than IIT's?
 i am sorry if i offended you... but it's not the name which makes people criticize the college but see for yourself the reviews of the many people... i mean it might have done good for you but just look at people as how they are saying that they have wasted 4 years etc etc..


----------



## theterminator (Jul 22, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^i don't see any wrong in that name as far as it's not in India. And still people laugh in India at that name , but does that stop them from being better than IIT's?
> i am sorry if i offended you... but it's not the name which makes people criticize the college but see for yourself the reviews of the many people... i mean it might have done good for you but just look at people as how they are saying that they have wasted 4 years etc etc..



ofcourse name doesn't have to do anything, its what happens inside creates reputation. I am not saying that Lovely is a good name for a college. I am merely presenting a view point that this name which sounded funny at the start stopped bothering us after a few months. I am also saying that the funny name is a tool for people to mock this university which do has many discouraging situations (some of them pointed in Post #7 of this thread). 
But its no worse than other private colleges which demand skyhigh capitation fees. IITs/NITs/IIITs & LPU can't be talked in the same breadth. And I am not offended one bit because I have my share of experiences which are not encouraging.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There's a girl in my office from this college (or university, as fags like to call it). She denies everything you guys say about the college, especially the food. On the contrary, she praises it. What do you guys say? Partiality?



I have no complaints regarding food, never had any shortage of food in this campus. Though you have to search & pick the best & cheap food stall/cafe/kiosk in the campus but mostly the food is of good quality. The only disadvantage you will get is the population . There are some time slots which are worst to get a meal like 12pm or 1pm when some classes are free. Otherwise, I was an outsider all my years & I preferred campus food instead of outside meals. Dinner was the only thing I took outside because of compulsion. My one friend even crossed that barrier, he used to pack the food from campus food cafes & eat them at night since his place of living wasn't that developed.



Spoiler






yuvrajbabrah said:


> ok.. 98% percent of all of you have not even visited the campus and are just going by its name. I also agree that Lovely is such an unprofessional name but the fact is that their university will always be called Lovely Professional University...
> 
> Whatever they have shown on TV commercial is 100% true.. and all the rankings are also true.. Regarding the AICTE approval.. check their site. you can see LPU in their list....
> 
> ...





yuvrajbabrah said:


> @Ecko
> I stay close to punjabi university... hardly a minutes way from my house..... yes it doen't has good placements as of now... you can check their website... no issues... Wipro took only 1 student..... here is the link Max. package in B.Tech is 3.25 lacks....
> 
> New Page 1
> ...





ubed said:


> Great review man!!!





Something fishy? Only 2 & 1 posts from these two members in all their TDF existence.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 22, 2013)

Erm...Seen Ads on TV.Ads are good.Name sucks


----------



## theterminator (Jul 22, 2013)

These were my daily companions: 


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11438&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11439&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11440&stc=1


----------



## krazylearner (Aug 30, 2013)

crap crap ...... Dis university is like **** !!
never join this ..... Some of the faculty are in Mtech  ... they r just putting its fees for his m tech courses.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 3, 2013)

If i am not wrong Lovely is the name of the founder. Sardars usually have names like Loveley, Melody, Puppey, Jolly etc etc

Anyways, just want to add one thing to what people have said here.

It is a commercialized cr@p. All the BA students who barely graduate with 40%-45% marks in their Honors paper end up there. Its a dumping ground for north east students (Mizorma,Nagaland,Meghalaya etc) who couldn't clear the entrance test for M.A in their respective states, or for that matter, any other decent Universities.  I have a lot of friends from my batch who ended up there. They really praise it. You know why?
It has a decent Dota community. All they do is play Dota online or Wifi hotspot day in day out. They even hold tourneys once in a while. And they are doing Masters Degree it seems. Some standards !! In Mizoram University if you are doing Masters Degree you have to literally forget your friends and family >_< and out there in LPU my freinds are enjoying DOTA.

One more thing, they drink alcohol everyday. Supplied by Hostel staffs like caretakers and cleaners.

PS. I feel that if someone is below 1st Div and still got admission in a Masters Degree course, that university SUCKS. Masters is Masters, not for average students.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 3, 2013)

girish.g said:


> do you really think that's true??VIT, Amity university and SRM university all claim that they are the no. 1 Private institute in india



Of the above 3 I know that SRM is best Private University in Chennai because one of my friends graduated from there in 2005 and presently he is drawing 6lac per annum as a software professional.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2013)

Amity says it is No.1 Non profit making University
SRM is actually the No.1 University if you look at their average package where VIT i don't think so it is. Coz Manipal University is better than VIT had two acquaintances studied in both and the Manipal Camus just looks WOW.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Of the above 3 I know that SRM is best Private University in Chennai because one of my friends graduated from there in 2005 and presently he is drawing 6lac per annum as a software professional.



If he is getting 6L currently, it is not decent package considering the time-gap.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Amity says it is No.1 Non profit making University
> SRM is actually the No.1 University if you look at their average package where VIT i don't think so it is. Coz Manipal University is better than VIT had two acquaintances studied in both and the Manipal Camus just looks WOW.



My friend studied in SRM and it is just so so. Don't go _WoW_ because looks are no indication. Mechanical department of Manipal is good and overall campus life is better than both SRM and VIT. VIT requires an entrance test(don't know about others). Though there have been instances where people have gotten through illegal means

Amity is just like Manipal. All talk, no substance. Very very professional. Just to get one thing done you'll have to go through numerous hoops. My friends in IP, Delhi and other colleges were having a far better time and more of it. Depends on the student's background. If you don't mind paying then you'll have an awesome time there(or anywhere) but otherwise there is lot of academic apathy. Just a handful of good faculty.

If you are going for CSE then it doesn't matter, else just skip it.


----------



## Sukrity18 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi 
Can someone please tell me about the girls hostel's rules? I mean timings n all! 
Planning to join lpu. 
Reply soon


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

^^Thread spans 5 pages informing people that LPU is crap, did you do your required research?


----------



## vamshi (Jul 3, 2014)

dreamcatcher said:


> My friend studies there. If you have queries feel free to ask me. All i know, the campus is bloody huge, the chicks are hot,lots of exchange students in campus, those guys are insanely strict(heard they expelled a guy for using a multimedia phone or something),food is pathetic(only veg but you can have food at a court outside).


 
iam planning to send my bro to LPU for stdying btech.... is it advicable to go there n study btech ..... plz any one suggest mee...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2014)

vamshi said:


> iam planning to send my bro to LPU for stdying btech.... is it advicable to go there n study btech ..... plz any one suggest mee...



Have you read the whole thread? Read it and then think about it once again.


----------

